# 2012 Mud Pro 700 run down



## Zbt84 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello I got a 2012 mud pro 700 a few month back and just wondering if arctic cat does any clutching to them for the 28 they put on them


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

Zbt84 said:


> Hello I got a 2012 mud pro 700 a few month back and just wondering if arctic cat does any clutching to them for the 28 they put on them


They are geared slightly lower from the factory. I seen a thread in the artic cat section on here the other day talking about that.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

You won't need to do any clutching to pull those 28's, it will do just fine. I believe the mudpro's have 4.0 gears in the diffs to which will help alot. I have 4.0's in mine and ran stock clutching with 28 backs for several years with no issues. One thing you need to do though is go through and reseal all of the factory snorkles and put better clamps on them, the ones from the factory are junk. Alot of people had problems with those. Other than that they are good bikes.


----------



## Zbt84 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the replys it helps a bunch the reason I ask is I want to put 29,5 outlaw 2 on it I've already been done the road of the junk hose clamp leaking water into my clutch lol


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Do the 12s still have 4.0s in them? I know one year they started putting 3.1s in the mudpros, but I'm not sure which year it was?


----------

